# Wicked ice rod



## hungoverhunter (Apr 10, 2013)

Just wondering if anybody has used the wicked ice rod combo? Worth the 50 bucks? Sensitivity? Durability?


----------



## GOOSE ROLLER (Aug 15, 2006)

Are you talking about the wicked ice combo from 13 fishing? I have several of the wicked combos and also the whiteout combos and they are fantastic. I just got one of the new tickle sticks and can't wait to try it out next Friday on Devils Lake.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome rods worth the price/


----------

